# low amniotic fluid at term



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

i'm posting this for a friend approaching her VBAC! you can reply or PM me and i will make sure she sees it! thank you!

-------

Has anyone been diagnosed at 37 weeks or later with low amniotic fluid levels? If so, how did you treat it? I am planning a homebirth, and want to avoid an induction and repeat section at all costs. I've upped my fluids by about 1.5 L per day, and have started taking the homeopathic natmur. Any personal stories would be greatly appreciated. I'm about 37.5 weeks, currently.
Thank you so much!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd cross post this on Birth Pros (sorry mods I know you hate cross posts...







). I know they'll have something to say about it!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd drink lots of water and not have any more ultrasounds.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

There is no accurate way to MEASURE fluid levels. They're just guessing.

-Angela


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

Amniotic fluid measure by ultrasound is an imperfect and very much still-evolving art at best--for one thing. For another thing, med science doesn't really know how much amniotic fluid is really normal--what the normal range is--at term. An active growing baby is what is most predictive of normal baby and birth, NOT amniotic fluid index!

It's very like the opposite, 'polyhydramnios'--too much fluid: that is, many babies born with anomalies show excessive fluid; however, many more women seem to have 'excessive fluid' but have normal babies. With 'oligohydramnios'--too little fluid--yes, many stillborn babies, or babies born compromised in some way, showed low fluid levels. But many more normal healthy babies are born in presence of low fluid.

Yes, drink plenty and also if possible, swim--swimming/active in water (not just soaking in a tub) has been shown to help raise amniotic fluid levels. Otherwise, if baby is normally active and still growing, then no need to worry. Later, an NST (nonstress test) may reassure the care provider that all remains well, even if fluid levels still seem iffy.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

A totally bogus and inaccurate way to determine baby's well being.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I was told I had low fluid levels at 38 weeks.I was told I had to be induced or my baby could have cord prolapse and die.My baby was so engaged that he couldn't have gotten back up for the cord to get prolapsed and my fluid levels were 7.I am still angry over the induction and misinformation and this was my 2nd baby.My baby was just fine and moving and doing well.


----------



## loziermusic (Jun 14, 2007)

I had low amniotic fluid and was actually leaking for about 4 weeks before I had my son at home. I also had him 4 weeks early with no problems whatsoever.. in fact my water broke and less than 6 hours later my son was born (thank goodness for no intervention and a home birth.. I have to thank for that!!)

My midwife had me on pelvic rest and staying at home. I took Vit. C and drank a TON of water. I was also intructed not to take baths and also to take my temp. every 2 hours (which I didn't exactly do) to be sure there was no infection.

I took a Bradley birth class and our teacher told us that leaking was completely fine and not a problem otherwise I would have been concerned.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks for the responses... any other personal experiences would be appreciated, i'm sure.

just speaking for myself here, i've been realizing how lucky i was with my rather medicalized first pregnancy that all the BPPs and NSTs i had because of my high risk for pre-e showed a perfect healthy baby, large, but not too large. one measurement in error and my OBs surely would have freaked. instead the tests gave me the reassurance i needed to stand up to my OBs and refuse and delay induction until i eventually went into labor on my own.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

from my friend:

----------------
Thanks everyone for your responses, it's quite a relief to read others' stories with positive turnouts. My midwife is not concerned, nor am I, but I wanted some perspective, and I really appreciate your sharing! I feel confident that everything is fine, as I scored 8/8 on my BPP, they saw lots of movement, practice breathing, and organ check of baby showed no problems with the organs... my levels were 5.2, whereas they worry at <5, so my mw doesn't know why they were so concerned to begin with, but either way, neither of us are worried. Just trying to stay informed! Thank you again, and please keep sharing your stories, if you have them!


----------

